# Cleaning oxidized aluminum?



## apicius9 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi guys, 

I have a few items made from aluminum that I want to clean. One is a sauce pan from Allclad that accidentally found its way into the dishwasher. Not really important, but if there is an easy way, I will give it a try.

The more complicated task is a set of camera lenses. These are old Kodak cine lenses from the 40s, and a few of them are completely oxidized on the outside. I cannot really soak them in anything or attack them too harshly in order to protect the glas, and I also don't want any small particles getting into the focusing mechanism. It may be a lost cause, but maybe someone has an idea?

Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## 99Limited (Mar 6, 2011)

To clean the pan and maybe lens pieces, I'd go to Auto Zone or whatever auto supply place and get some Mother's Mag and Aluminum polish or similar product from some other manufacturer. I've used this on uncoated aluminum wheels that were subjected to road salt from the winter. On the lenses, I'd protect the glass lens with blue painter's tape along with anything that should be protected. The polish isn't really harsh, but it may have some chemicals in it that may cause harm to your lenses. I don't know, just be aware.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 8, 2011)

I asked the question and then forgot all about it, I'm getting old... Thanks for the tip. I will see what I can do, have to go to a auto supply place anyway.

Stefan


----------



## Jim (Mar 8, 2011)

Good luck Stefan!


----------



## UnConundrum (Mar 8, 2011)

Getting ????


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 8, 2011)

Glasshouse????


----------



## UnConundrum (Mar 8, 2011)

I always liked juggling stones


----------

